# Old malt



## drtomc (3/1/15)

Hi All,

I've been out of brewing for a couple of years, and I have quite a bit of (uncrushed) malt that I bought not long before life obliged me to take a break from brewing. So the malt is about 3 years old. Will it still be viable?

I'm guessing there will have been some staling and some degradation of the enzymes. The question is how much? I'm guessing there are 3 possibilities - (1) it's no good, and I should toss it; (2) it's middling and I should quickly brew lots to use it up and cut it with some fresh pale malt to supply more amylase; or (3) relax, don't worry, have a home-brew.

Thoughts/experience?

T.


----------



## lukiferj (3/1/15)

Have you taken a bite of the malt? Is it still crunchy?


----------



## manticle (3/1/15)

If stored well, with reduced light and air exposure, it might have held up well. Being a cereal, slackness and staleness on the palate are a good indicator. If it tastes 'flat' or 'empty' like a stale biscuit, save your labour for fresh stuff.
If you haven't got heaps to get through, save your labour anyway unless you need to satisfy curiousity. Oldest I've used is probably 12 months and not stored in optimum conditions -still ok, but starting to get longer teeth. Fresh is always going to be better but taste test will give a decent indication.


----------



## drtomc (3/1/15)

Yeah, it's still crunchy and tastes ok. I do have a fair bit, so it would seem a shame to waste it. Like a sack of Munich, half a sack of wheat, and most of a sack of pilsner. But I guess you're right - life is too short to invest effort in making bad beer.


----------



## QldKev (3/1/15)

If it still tastes fresh and crunchy, I would use it. My mate up here got given some malt that's well over 2 yr old (a couple of hundred kg worth) To be honest I can't tell the difference in his beers, and he makes great beer.


----------



## lukiferj (3/1/15)

If you already have the ingredients, you wouldn't be wasting much other than your time. I would give it a go and see how it turns out. Would be shame to waste that much malt.


----------



## drtomc (3/1/15)

Indeed, but time is my most precious ingredient.


----------



## manticle (3/1/15)

If we're talking whole sacks and it's still got crunch, I'd risk at least one brew with it.
While I'm a fan of fresh, I'm not that big on needless waste either.
Alternatively join merri mashers and do a giveaway.


----------



## QldKev (3/1/15)

As I mentioned earlier I would use it, but if you decide not to use it put it up for sale on here stating about it's age. I think you will get half retail price for it easily.


----------



## Jez (3/1/15)

I'm still getting thru some 4 year old grain that was carefully stored & is still crunchy. The grain must have gone a bit slack but the resulting beers taste fine to me and I'm hitting my predicted efficiency.


----------



## drtomc (3/1/15)

Looks like I am settling for (3) then - relax, don't worry, have a home-brew.


----------



## drtomc (4/1/15)

Just knocked out a Munich/Citra smash. Hit all the numbers. Tasted great in to the cube. Yay!


----------



## husky (4/1/15)

I had the same dilemma last week. No brewing for 2 ish years but a lot of grain stored in 90L black garbage bins. Tasted it and it was still crunchy so I gave it a go not expecting much. Hit expected gravity and taste good in the fermenter. Will have to wait a few weeks to know for sure but im guessing there may be a slight difference in taste but not enough to notice.


----------



## DU99 (4/1/15)

Sound's like we had fun.. :beer:


----------



## Goose (5/1/15)

sorry to spoil the party, I'd go for 1 at that age.

Tried it myself, the beer was darker than I expected and had a dank kind of taste.. like an old kit.

Grain is cheap and you only have your time once.... get fresh and eliminate the risk.


----------



## drtomc (6/1/15)

Ill see how this batch goes. If it's not good, I'll turf the rest of the grain.


----------



## rude (6/1/15)

Same here had old grain 3 years old brewed with it no worries tasted fine to me
It was in the original 25 KG bag with top twisted tight
Apa and a cream ale


----------



## stux (6/1/15)

Was in a similar situation. Numbers were a bit low but beer tasted fine.


----------



## hoppy2B (6/1/15)

Malt is actually aged a little, apparently for flavour development. Couldn't give you a figure as to how long.

Got hot freshly roasted cashew nuts as a kid at the Central Market in Adelaide, which didn't have the exact appeal once they were cold the next day but obviously still tasted nice. I've often wondered if brewing with fresh warm malt would create an exceptional brew.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (24/11/16)

I'm drawing up a recipe for a Cherry Chocolate Stout, using 275g of Chocolate Malt nearly 3 and a half years old, chewed on a few grains and still taste fine and crunchy. relax, havva home-brew.


----------



## Matplat (24/11/16)

Almost a 2 year old thread dude.... reckon that brew is done and dusted by now.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (25/11/16)

Matplat said:


> Almost a 2 year old thread dude.... reckon that brew is done and dusted by now.


Never hurts to review.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (25/11/16)

Well if this zombie is walking, I'll respond to this:



hoppy2B said:


> Malt is actually aged a little, apparently for flavour development. Couldn't give you a figure as to how long.


Usually about a month and it's not for flavour development. 

Newly kilned malt has a gradation of water content / starch structure across the grain so it shatters if you look at it wrong. Tempering the malt relieves the differential across the grain, the more homogenous malt that results mills more consistently which improves performance in the brewhouse.


----------

